# Want to put white gauges in my Gxe help please



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

I want my Maxima to have the white face gauges, but here are my questions on this matter.

(1) How hard is it to install just the gauge faces if I was to just by them, as I know you can mess up the needles if your not careful?

(2) Would I be better off just to buy a cluster off eBay that is from a se Maxima and if so are they plug and play like my sentra is? And once I buy the cluster can I just unscrew the gauges from the cluster and transfer them to my cluster so I can keep my correct mileage since its not made into the speed area?


Thanks

Donnie H.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Plug and play baby, no problems, I have two sets of SE gauges layin around PM me and we can discuss a price if you wish.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

DonaldHays said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I want my Maxima to have the white face gauges, but here are my questions on this matter.
> 
> ...


1. u can do that but no need to touch the needles they come off along with the gauge face. i did this same process on my '93 and used a cluster from a '93 SE VE. 

2. u can also do this as well but y not go a local junkyard and just look for one and for installation it will be the same as in #1 above. i also have a spare SE cluster but its from an '89 or '90 but get the '92-'94 VE cluster since it has the 145mph limit and not the 125mph which comes on both the GXE and SE VG's.


----------

